# L Ps



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

The other day I was in Best Buy and found they are now selling LPs. They say they are vinyl. I am not talented enough to judge. I do know someone tried making LPs with plastic at one time and, according to what I read, it didn't work too well. Has anyone seen the LPs at Best Buy? Are they really vinyl with good quality sound? 

Thank you.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13526_3-10251227-27.html


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vinyl is the Standard Material for LPs. There are several other kinds of plastic, some of which may have been tried.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

david johnson said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13526_3-10251227-27.html


Thank you. The ones I saw at this store were not sealed in plastic and they seemed stiffer than the old ones but maybe that was just the "new" in them. They had a very small selection, mostly rock and such. They did have The Beatles.  The salesman did say their online store has thousands. They are also selling the LP players for them. Maybe they finally heard us?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Vinyl is the Standard Material for LPs. There are several other kinds of plastic, some of which may have been tried.


I read an article that mentioned the plastic ones and said they were not a success. Poor music quality.


----------

